# CD Player won't work...



## Camperjack (Mar 24, 2004)

We can open the CD drawer, place a CD in, hit play and nothing happens - any suggestions? The radio works fine, just can't get CD's to play. Our dealer has offered to give us a new player but they are quite a distance away... Thanks for any ideas you may have...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Take the new player, only if its not the same style as the old one. I have found that mine takes almost a minute to read the CD before it will play. I put it in, and wait then after a minute I press play. Cheap radio, one day I plan on replacing it with an auto style stereo.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

I work on cd players, the laser lense could be dirty and need to be cleaned, the best way is to take it apart and gently clean the small round lense with a q-tip, or you could go to wally world or any elect store and purchase a laser cleaning disc, hope that helps, if none of these remedys work you probably have a bad laser.









PS --Y-GUY, Your symptom might also be a dirty lense,thank goodness the our 2005 Model came with a jensen auto type stereo mp3 capable


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Note to self... check if CD player works.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Camperjack,

If you have the white player, there are four screws that mount it to the cabinet. These screws are almost always tightened down to far. They don't keep the door from operating, but they warp the frame enough so that the head doesn't track. You can try loosening them and then try to play a CD. I'd still get the player exchanged. The white one is a piece of #!&*$. I had two of these before Keystone finally sent me the silver/grey model, haven't had a problem since. The newer one has a different mounting system. As soon as I can break, oops, I mean when this one breaks ; I'm going to get a unit with better specs. It will either be an automotive type CD player/changer or one of the multi-function DVD/CD/TV/radio whatjamacallits.
















Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Are you using a music CD or a homemade one that is a CD\R?

Do these junky radios play homemade CD's? I honestly haven't used it that much except for the radio a few times.

I would take the exchange, just because it is offered, even if you only get another white one.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've played my own burns as well as standard CDs both seem to work just fine. If it could play an MP3 CD I'd be set for hours.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to play a home burned cd. Would be nice as that is mostly what I listen to. I will probably just take my mini disc player & hook it to a couple quality pc speakers. That works pretty well in a small place like the trailer.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I've found that some of my home-burned CDs work, other's don't. Probably depends on the brand (I tend to buy the cheapo rebate specials, so I've got all different brands). I'm currently running about 80% of them working...









Chet.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

The brand TDK Seems to work very well.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm using Memorex which should be about middle of the road quality. Are you burning MP3s onto the disc or converting them to regular music files? (I know they have a more technical name, couldn't think of it now.) Thanks for your help with this, we head out for the week on Sunday.

TM4


----------



## Camperjack (Mar 24, 2004)

Thank you for all the great advice!! By the way.... regarding our bike rack... I decided to comprimise - took the spare off and will keep an eye on the welds.. Will be reinforcing the bumper as a next mod.... We really want to bring the bikes on the Cape rail trail.... Will let you all know how it works and if the bikes make it home... Camperjack!!


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

The white CD players will play both store purchased CD's and burned CD's in the .WAV formats, but not in the .mp3 format like the new silver ones... Well at least mine works this way. I'm going to install a ten disk changer and car stereo as soon as my POS breaks! I seen a mod on here with an Alpine it loked like a nice setup.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I can now be added to the list of non-working CD players.

I tried all of the recommended fixes only to come up empty handed.


----------



## jtwcummins (Mar 20, 2004)

I finally dumped the radio that came with my 21rs. Got a am/fm, cd/dvd and mp3 auto unit for 139.00. Works great and is hooked up to TV so we can watch DVD movies. The only real problem I had was the ceiling speakers are wired in parallel and this means only one channel from stereo. Put 2 6.5 in speakers under cabinet over sink and works great, now have true stereo. While I was at it I installed a 12v auto vcr in the cabinet.

The auto unit has an aux connector on the front so I can hook the Ipod or TV headphone jack to stereo for good sound.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

My CD player is also bad and is on the list for warranty work. However, I do know what the problem is. It seems the switch that selects CD/radio/aux is not always contacting when selecting CD. Jiggle the switch a tad and it works. Not sure if this may be your problem or not. I have used both store bought and homemade CD's with no problems (if the switch is jiggled that is).


----------



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

We have a new radio on order. Ours has a short in it somewhere. This is crazy but you can squeeze the radio and it will work but if you touch it, it will go off again. They failed to wire up the speakers too.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Mine is in a box right now waiting to be shipped to my dealer for replacement. The CD would spin and spin but come up with error as it won't read the disc.
Dealer is mailing me a new one as soon as they receive the old one.

Speaker wiring is wrong also, will correct when new radio arrives.

KS


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

Our CD player is dead as well.

I was thinking of a car stereo and speakers. Anybody have any ideas on how to mount them??


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My CD player isn't quite right either. I have to give it the "Fonzerelli touch" to get the CD drawer to open.

Next years mod list.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have been considering installing a car system above the microwave. There is a dead space just perfect size for it plus there is already antenae and power wiring there from the old radio. I am pursuing the dealer replacement, doesn't mean I will install it.

Will wait and see.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I want a nice car system too. Maybe one with a little remote control!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

The Car Audio system that came in by '05 TT works quite well and has a little remote with it. Comes in really handy when I don't want to do the long walk from the sofa to the radio









Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Boy I know that the 4 foot walk is killer these days







Almost as hard as getting to the cooler or fridge.

Wayne, Does your radio system look like a traditional car system? Where is located on the 2005 model?

Kevin


----------



## A Happy Man (Jul 12, 2004)

The white one in our 28rls works just fine. It sounded real cheap though, so I dropped it down, connected a pair of better speakers to the 'B' channel, ran the wire across the trailer (that took some planning), velcroed them to the shelf behind the couch & voila..Nice music....Something to think about!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

I've replaced the CD player, but haven't gotten up the nerve to tackle the speaker rewiring yet. I plan to replace the two existing speakers, wire them for stereo, and add two speakers. The existing speakers are only wired for mono (one pair of wires for both speakers). I took them down, but couldn't find an easy way to run new wires. I put them back in like they were, and sat down to drink a beer and think about it. That's been a while ago.
Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sensai,
I'm not sure how they are set up but can you pull two pair of wires through by attaching them to the old wires? I'm not familiar with how they are run but it might be possible if the first set isn't too convoluted.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

Brian,
I tried pulling with the existing wire, but it's attached solidly to something above the ceiling. Didn't want to pull too hard until I was sure that I could get replacement wiring in there. I've got a short "fish tape" that I'm going to try next. May have to "think about it" a little more first though.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------

